# [Wet Thumb Forum]-deficiency pictures



## aviel (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi,

Here are some pictures of my Gymnocoronis spilanthoides (please ignore the green spots - they are on the glass)



















Ahd here's my Ludiwigia glandulosa perenis:










I have been playing with my parameters for over a year now. I am quite sure that I have enough light/CO2/NPK and hardness - here's my parameters from the last two weeks: 2-2.5 wpg, ph=6.2, kh=6, gh=6, no3=20, po4=0.1, k=20-30. I dose Fe+micros from CSM 0.06 ppm per day and supplement 0.14 ppm through flourish iron.

Tank status: medium growth, medium pearling, only 0.5 ppm no3 is consumed per day.

So what is it?

Aviel.


----------



## aviel (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi,

Here are some pictures of my Gymnocoronis spilanthoides (please ignore the green spots - they are on the glass)



















Ahd here's my Ludiwigia glandulosa perenis:










I have been playing with my parameters for over a year now. I am quite sure that I have enough light/CO2/NPK and hardness - here's my parameters from the last two weeks: 2-2.5 wpg, ph=6.2, kh=6, gh=6, no3=20, po4=0.1, k=20-30. I dose Fe+micros from CSM 0.06 ppm per day and supplement 0.14 ppm through flourish iron.

Tank status: medium growth, medium pearling, only 0.5 ppm no3 is consumed per day.

So what is it?

Aviel.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm not sure what feature in the photos you're complaining about.

Some of the leaves on the Ludwidgia are a little cupped but the plant looks otherwise healthy. Were it in my tank and I wanted to fix the cupping then I would probably increase the trace dose, but then I run a little low on traces anyway. It looks to me like you have plenty of iron.

As far as the Gymnocoronis is concerned, it looks very healthy to me. I guess that you might be concerned about the wavy leaves but I think that is the natural growth pattern of the plant. Both of the plants shown in Kasselmann's book have wavy, twisting leaves.


Roger Miller


----------



## aviel (Sep 12, 2004)

Roger,

Here are more pictures of the same problem - please let me know if this is deficiency.

First feature: brown leaf tissue and green veins. In the first few months this plant was bright green. Should it look like this?










Second feature: curled leaves of didiplis diandra - some leaves are cupped around the middle, some are cupped "horizontally". Not sure if this is normal for this plant.










third feature - wavy palustris leaves and general paleness.










Fourth feature - gymnocoronys again - look from above, twisted leaves, "eaten" leaves...










Aviel.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

The Gymnocoronis looks healthy for the most part. The "eaten" leaves in the last photo look like they may have been damaged. Whatever caused their problem appears to have effected their early growth. The later leaves appear healthy so I don't see a consistent problem. That brownish color occurs on many otherwise healthy plants and seems to be promoted by bright light and low NO3. I don't think I would worry about it very much.

Personally I don't think Gymnocoronis is a very decorative plant.

The cupping on the D. diandra leaves may be a trace element shortage. In my tanks D. diandra is sensitive to trace element dosage but cupping is not the main symptom. I see twisting leaves, dying tips and hardened stems. The twisting tends to vary through the course of the day and can effect different stems on the same plant differently.

For the palustris, my experience with the plant was not good. I finally concluded that it didn't like growing continually submersed. Mine at their best looked about like those in your photo. However, some of its symptoms were consistent with symptoms I've seen in other plants and treated with increased trace element doses.


Roger Miller


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

I think your plants look pretty healthy! I am a trifle envious. 

But a question for you: At .1 PPM isn't your phosphate a bit low?

Bill


----------



## aviel (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi,

My phosphate is ~1 ppm not 0.01. 

Roger said that the redish hue of the gymnocoronys is normal especially when nitrate is low. Since I have more than 20 ppm then it confirms my thoughts that my plants can't take nitrates effectively. Nitrate uptake rate is ~0.5 ppm per day - this is very low when we know that the optimum tank consumes 5 ppm per day. The one trace element that I am suspecting is the molybdenum - this guy is essential for converting nitrate into ammonium and therefore although I have plenty of no3 - my plants can't really use it, so some of them develop white roots on the stem, some become redish, etc. There's one more interesting issue with this one - while most traces love low PH this one hates low PH and my PH = 6.1 which is low. So I just have to find my source for Molybdenum...

Aviel.


----------

